# For fathers of teenaged daughters...



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

A work pal and I were discussing this recently: We both have teen daughters the same age, and we have both experienced some awkwardness. 

Whenever we go out alone with our teen daughters, we sometimes get some weird looks from people. One old lady gave me some real dirty looks and muttered something about "Call the cops" when we walked past her... they must think that we're pedophiles or kidnappers or something. And it's a little more so for me, as my W is Korean, so my D doesn't look like my D at first glance. 

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh yeah. I'm 52, and my 19-year-old daughter is now living about three hours away. And as poor as a typical student. I'm in her area fairly frequently on business, and when ever I'm around I take her out to dinner. Same as you, we get some looks now and then, though I haven't heard any rude comments.

My attitude is mostly "the hell with them", though I admit a small part of me wants people to believe that I'm not "that guy", simply because I don't care much for "that guy" myself.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I remember getting looks when I was a teenager and it was just my dad and I. Although, I have to say that it never seemed to phase my dad. He just ignored it it all(or was oblivious?) and we went about doing what ever. I really loved the times with just the 2 of us. My dad and I are still really close.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Oy vey – what I have to look forward to. Almost as old as GT Dad but my daughter is 7 and I get a whole lota’ the mistaken grandfather comments. I can hardly wait for the dirty old man episodes. 

Knowing this in advance, I may just drool a lot and walk with a haunch back when she’s older!


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

People, they are stupid...I ignore them.

I would suggest that you do the same.



I'm in my mid 30s and my daughter is 16 (and looks about 18-20)....


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

SpinDaddy said:


> Oy vey – what I have to look forward to. Almost as old as GT Dad but my daughter is 7 and I get a whole lota’ the mistaken grandfather comments. I can hardly wait for the dirty old man episodes.
> 
> Knowing this in advance, I may just drool a lot and walk with a haunch back when she’s older!


As a matter of fact, she's up in the Metroplex. Let me know if you ever want to do a Dessicated Husk - Young Chick double date.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

GTdad said:


> Oh yeah. I'm 52, and my 19-year-old daughter is now living about three hours away. And as poor as a typical student. I'm in her area fairly frequently on business, and when ever I'm around I take her out to dinner. Same as you, we get some looks now and then, though I haven't heard any rude comments.
> 
> My attitude is mostly "the hell with them", though I admit a small part of me wants people to believe that I'm not "that guy", simply because I don't care much for "that guy" myself.


Getting looked at like that because you are a real and concerned dad?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm going to have three teenage daughters at the same time. I'm going to take them out while wearing smoking jacket. Bring it.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

GTdad said:


> As a matter of fact, she's up in the Metroplex. Let me know if you ever want to do a Dessicated Husk - Young Chick double date.


Sure, you guys up for Chuck E. Cheese’s? Actually, we’re down in the Bayou City – that’d be a bit of a drive. Particularly for Chuckie’s.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Getting looked at like that because you are a real and concerned dad?


Well it’s collateral to the whole “Stranger Danger” thing. That is good and bad but I think society has become unnecessarily paranoid.

A few months ago a British oil company executive who was being transferred to our community stopped by our elementary school and wanted to observe a class. When told he couldn’t do that he asked to speak to the Principal (although being a Brit. I’m sure he said “Headmistress”).

Long story short, cops were called and the school was put on lockdown until the whole thing could be sorted out.

A sad state of affairs and a hell of a welcoming to America, but I can understand the school secretary’s actions – unfortunately.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

There have been a few times when I have been shopping with my step daughter and have gotten some strange to disgusted looks. She just turned 19, and is gorgeous. Funny though, the times we have been out and her mom is with us, nobody gives us a second look.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

F-102 said:


> Does anyone else have this problem?


Yes, and it never ends...It happened when my daughters were in their teens and now when they're older. Mid twenties and early thirties. It doesn't help that they look identical to their Mother, not me.

It used to upset me, but has been going on so long, I'm more thinking about what small minds they have...


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

It happened to me when I was younger and would go out with my dad. One person actually asked if I was his wife and I asked if it wasn't obvious that we looked alike, because we did? I wouldn't worry about it. Though the was an incident when I was about 16 and my dad was with some friends and saw me from behind from a distance. He didn't have great eye sight and didn't realize it was me, and commented on what a great a$$ I had. Once he realized it was me he was so horrified that he locked himself in the bathroom. It was funny later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> It happened to me when I was younger and would go out with my dad. One person actually asked if I was his wife and I asked if it wasn't obvious that we looked alike, because we did? I wouldn't worry about it. Though the was an incident when I was about 16 and my dad was with some friends and saw me from behind from a distance. He didn't have great eye sight and didn't realize it was me, and commented on what a great a$$ I had. Once he realized it was me he was so horrified that he locked himself in the bathroom. It was funny later.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG!!!!LOL!!!&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't have a daughter but I always assume the older man is dad..... Until they start being couple affectionate. Yuk!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I have a picture of my daughters on my desk at work - both girls are in college - and I have been told many times my "wife and daughter" look lovely ... 

Never got "looks"... I guess I look harmless enough. But a couple of my older daughter's friends and her two roommates are friends with me on LinkedIn or Facebook :rofl: (for professional networking or practical matters tho like paying / splitting bills)

I suppose better than being told "your mother looks great" while pointing to your wife. Happened to a colleague.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Don't have a daughter but I always assume the older man is dad..... Until they start being couple affectionate. Yuk!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't have a daughter either, and also assume older guys are dads.

You'd think college-age girls would assume the same. Not all of them, apparently.

I walked into town with my friend's daughter (21) and she bumped into a friend who immediately launched into "D'you know if there's any more of that chronic about that we had at the weekend?" Would've dropped the daughter right in it if I'd been her parent.

Another school tale. I worked for a local bus company and the kids would leave all sorts on them. With phones we'd find mum or dad in 'contacts' and call them. Other stuff would go to lost property and, if not claimed in 3 months, get binned or kept. Well, we'd accumulated a load of stuff from a girls' school that I lived near so I figured I'd take it round there. I guess, cuz I don't have kids, it didn't even cross my mind that this is the age of 'paedo terror.' So I arrive at the school as the kids are leaving. I ask one of older ones (17 or so) where reception is and she tells me. Don't get any funny looks from the kids. Get to reception and hand this sack full of student course work (that contributes to their grades) pencil cases, folders, a few other things and a FLUTE to one of 2 receptionists sitting there. Explained who I was and where the stuff came from. The looks they gave me - you'd think I'd waved a díldo around and asked where the 12 year-olds were! I did get a "thanks" but it was dripping with doubt.

Didn't do that again. Their unclaimed stuff went in the bin.

No good deed goes unpunished.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There are a lot of stupid people out there. Just ignore them.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

yes it's worse with the 20's daughters.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm waiting for the day that some dingbat comes up to me and says: "I have a daughter her age!"

I could respond one of two ways:

"So do I, and here she is!"

Or:

"Good! Send her over!"


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I asked my husband if he ever receives funny looks when he is out with our 19 year old daughter. He said no.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I've always looked a bit younger than I am, and my eldest daughter when she was 16 looked 5 years older than she was. And, we live in Utah. So numerous times we've been mistaken as husband/wife while out shopping or in a coffee shop. Most of the time I think my daughter took it as a compliment that she looked older than a high schooler. She certainly had a very mature demeanor in public.

I compete in several different shooting sports, which both of my daughters participated in. We wear baseball caps and wrap around eye protection, making it difficult to discern age. The first time the eldest daughter came with me to a pistol match, one of the regulars (a late 20's very fit young man) started talking to me and said how nice it was I had brought my wife with me. We all had a good laugh. My daughter loved it. A year or so later when my next daughter started going with me, the same man came up and asked if this was a daughter or a wife, not wanting to embarrass himself again.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

People are stupid and always assume things must be the worst case scenario. My daughters are young yet but I experienced much of this same thing when they were a little younger and we woud go to the park during the week with all the stay at home moms. The amount of careful watches I got from these women while I was sitting on the bench watching my kiddos play was hilarious. I actually thought one was going to say something to me once but I guess she chickend out. That was a good thing for her....I have zero tolerance for stupid.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

On the other hand if you're the token dad in the PTO / playground / volunteer at school / Kumon / piano etc and you're seen with your daughters on a regular basis everyone assumes you're a single dad... 

Good opportunity except at Kumon - lots of my favorite ethnic group pool for dating but none single  :rofl:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> It happened to me when I was younger and would go out with my dad. One person actually asked if I was his wife and I asked if it wasn't obvious that we looked alike, because we did? I wouldn't worry about it. Though the was an incident when I was about 16 and my dad was with some friends and saw me from behind from a distance. He didn't have great eye sight and didn't realize it was me, and commented on what a great a$$ I had. Once he realized it was me he was so horrified that he locked himself in the bathroom. It was funny later.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I never made any comments but had a similar reaction myself. A good buddy moved a couple of states away. The last time I saw his daughter she was at that awkward 12 y/o stage. 

We meet up and I see this tall, thin girl with DD size breasts in a tight dress. Then I see my buddy.... it takes a few seconds to figure out who the girls is and say to myself "holey crap did she grow up."


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> I never made any comments but had a similar reaction myself. A good buddy moved a couple of states away. The last time I saw his daughter she was at that awkward 12 y/o stage.
> 
> We meet up and I see this tall, thin girl with DD size breasts in a tight dress. Then I see my buddy.... it takes a few seconds to figure out who the girls is and say to myself "holey crap did she grow up."


It is scary how fast girls turn from awkward to adorable, I don't think we notice the gradual change when we see people regularly but when you go a year or two between meetings the change can be extreme. 

As a case in point a former minister (moved to a new parish three years ago) at our local church came back to the area on holiday recently and his daughter whom I remembered as a real "tom boy" could now be mistaken for a cat walk model, scarily she was in the academic year between my own girls.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm 55. My youngest daughter is 19, and absolutely gorgeous. We often go on motorcycle rides, just the two of us. We were at "Four Corners" the first of July. People were waiting to take pictures at the monument and one lady, with her daughter & two grandkids said "let this lady and her............"my daughter chimed in "uh..dad", the lady went on to say "well you never know nowadays".
We thought it was funny as hell, still laugh about it.

We hang out a lot together. She'll hold my hand, hug me, and actually wait on me hand n foot. When people "look" at us, I just think to myself, you're just jealous. And actually think, who in their right mind would think I could attract something like that?

She's been called my wife, daughter, & granddaughter.:smthumbup:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I really never thought much about this with my daughter until we went camping once when she was in college. Then, it crossed my mind. (We camped a lot when she was little) So I resolved to act overly paternal. "OK you lazy kid...Come on, whippersnapper...I'm gonna tell your mama"

Still, I never noticed any of awkward looks. She was so busy in HS with sports that nearly every weekend we were coming or going from track meets, etc. Pretty obvious then who dad is.

I had more problems worrying about girls in and out of the house all the time and maintaining my Ward Cleaver image.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Here's a curve ball.

I'm early 40's. 
Wife is in her mid 20's.
Daughter is a college freshman and has about 3" in my wife's height.


Yeah. I get crap from all sorts of directions.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

My step sisters and my mom are only a few years apart in age. My dad's ex wife, and daughters had children very young... At like age 15. 

I have a niece who is less than 2 years younger than me, and lived with my family for some time. So we would go out and people would say, "oh such lovely daughters you have..." And my mom would be like, "actually that's my granddaughter."

You could see them doing math in their heads.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have three daughters. 20, 14 and 13.

Very often I am in Boston with my oldest or in the city with two youngest.

My kids will grab my arm and cradle it or put their arms around my shoulders or waist while walking down the street.

Some people comment. Some make a face.

I just smile at them. While I think in my head "F them".

Their just jealous.... 

HM


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I honestly had never given this a thought. I'm 46 and my daughter is 16 and very beautiful, but I never payed attention to anyone giving us looks or comments. 

I assumed most people were smart enough to know it was father-daughter.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Malpheous said:


> Here's a curve ball.
> 
> I'm early 40's.
> Wife is in her mid 20's.
> ...


Yeah, you get crap, but you're getting no sympathy from me, hoss.


----------

